# Slackware und emerde



## RedWing (20. August 2005)

Hallo,
bin grad dabei meine gentoo distri aufzugeben und auf slackware umzusteigen...
Hat schonmal jemand Erfahrungen mit emerde dem emerge port für slackware gemacht?

Meine 2te Frage ich hab keine Lust alle 4 CDs von Slackware runterzuladen,
jetzt war meine Idee eine Minimale Slackware Installation und den Rest macht emerde...
Reicht dafür die erste Slackware CD oder muss ich trotzdem alle 4 runterladen?


Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. August 2005)

Fuer eine Minimal-Installation sollte die 1. CD reichen, ganz sicher bin ich aber nicht.
Die 3. und 4. CD brauchst Du zur Installation eh nicht, da sind nur die Sourcen drauf.


----------



## RedWing (20. August 2005)

Danke für deine Antwort die CD liegt grad in der Presse und glei kanns los gehen... 

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. August 2005)

Ich wuensch Dir viel Spass mit der Slackware.
Ich selbst nutze sie ja auch, und bin vollends zufrieden.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. August 2005)

Ich hab mir heute mal SlackIns angesehen.
Scheint garnicht schlecht. Mit SlackInsUp kann man dann auch recht einfach updaten.
Hab das jetzt auf der Arbeit drauf.
Daheim werd ich aber dabei bleiben aus dem Source zu installieren. Auch hier im Buero werde ich einiges weiterhin selbst kompilieren, aber ein paar Sachen lass ich dann auch mal binaer installieren.


----------



## RedWing (22. August 2005)

> Daheim werd ich aber dabei bleiben aus dem Source zu installieren. Auch hier im Buero werde ich einiges weiterhin selbst kompilieren, aber ein paar Sachen lass ich dann auch mal binaer installieren.


Mhm bin jetzt eigentlich fast fertig mit installieren. Hab alles mit emerde vom Source gebaut,
so wie ichs von gentoo gewohnt bin  Bis auf ein paar kleine Hürden lief auch alles ganz prima...
Also man kann es auf jeden Fall weiterempfehlen...
http://emerde.freaknet.org/

//edit Man kann auch sagen bin jetzt im Besitz eines Gentoo- Slackware Mischlings 
Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Neurodeamon (22. August 2005)

Euch ist klar das man »emerde« als »e-schei**e« übersetzen kann?   
Ich hoffe mal das dies kein Wortspiel der Entwickler ist  :suspekt:


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. August 2005)

@Neuro: Auf die Idee, dass da dieses kleine franzoesische Woertchen drinsteckt bin ich auch schon gekommen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das ein Wortspiel der Entwickler ist.

@RedWing: Ich geh beim Kompilieren den klassischen Weg, auch wenn so ein Tool einem gern was abnehmen kann. Ich weiss nicht genau was das alles macht, z.B. Abhaengigkeiten pruefen und so, aber ich mach das lieber von Hand. Bin einfach dran gewoehnt. Darum hab ich auch schon LFS probiert, aber noch kein Gentoo.


----------

